# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اخذ دیپلم تجربی از دیپلم قبل ریاضی

## xengil

سلام
من سال 85 دیپلم ریاضی گرفتم (اون موقع اول دوم سوم پیش بود، نظام قدیمی) الان می خوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم که کنکور 97 رو شرکت کنم. گوگل و اینجا سرچ کردم درست حسابی متوجه نشدم.

1. کسی تا بحال اینکارو کرده که مراحل رو توضیح بده بهم
2. چطوری هست؟ سخته اینکار؟ باید امتحانای چند سال تحصیلی رو بدم؟
3. الان وقت هست واسه اینکار یا دیر شده؟
4. تطبیقو اینا می خوره چیزی با توجه به اینکه تغییر پیدا کرده؟

----------

